# Shell and Mullet Equal Big Cold Trout



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
By Captain Chris Martin

January 14, 2016

Coastal anglers willing to endure the winter chill can often be rewarded with some really large speckled trout, as some of the biggest fish of the year have been taken when air and water temperatures dip below normal. And while itâ€™s true that a lot of people head to more southerly locales like Baffin Bay and the Lower Laguna Madre for their wintertime fishing fun, thereâ€™s actually no better place than our own San Antonio Bay complex for landing some of the heaviest monster trout found this time of the year anywhere along our Texas coast. Thatâ€™s right, San Antonio Bay and all of itâ€™s surrounding territory remain a practical and logical destination for heavy, hungry, wintertime speckled trout simply due to all that this area has to offer in the way of structure and bait.

One unique structural characteristic of our coastal region happens to be the vast number of deep oyster reefs that are available, especially out in the mid-bay waters of San Antonio Bay itself. Anglers have been known to catch some enormous trout out over the shell in wintertime when the weather permits, and a lot of these folks probably opt for not even getting out of the boat to do so. However, wading anglers who brave the colder temperatures can often be awarded a career-best trout for their efforts amongst the shell.

A lot of coastal anglers may be able to atest to the old adage that â€œâ€¦big trout eat big baitsâ€, as it is a belief that has probably been firmly communicated in their close circle of friends or that has been handed down in their family from one generation to another. Itâ€™s a belief thatâ€™s been proven time and time again over the years by seasoned anglers and novices alike - mullet are key for wintertime trout success. When you see mullet skating across the surface of the water or jumping skyward as if fleeing from danger, you can almost be certain that big trout will be found in the area.

Cold water temperatures tend to produce very clear water right now during the colder months of the year. Next time you happen upon a body of really clear water, scan the area for places of darker water, or for water that is streaked with mud. This â€œdirtyâ€ water is where the bait will be hanging out as they attempt to hide from the trout. So, find some streaky water, and chances are good youâ€™ll find that big trout are also there ambushing the unsuspecting mullet. Making long drifts, or even wading amongst a raft of mullet while tossing rattling floats rigged with your favorite wintertime plastic tail, or favorite Gulp bait, can prove to be quite productive on a regular basis in these dirty water conditions. Until next time, stay warm, be safe, and have fun!

Donâ€™t forget to take advantage of the upcoming *2016 February Fishing Special*, the new *March Madness Spring Break Special*, and some of the other â€œSPECIALSâ€ currently being offered to Bay Flats Lodge guests. These deals represent times in the year when you, your family and your friends can enjoy the full extent of the Lodge at greatly reduced prices. Click on the link below for more information: 
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-february-fishing-special

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Thursday 80 % Precip. / 0.22 in *
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then mainly cloudy during the afternoon with thunderstorms likely. High 66F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Thursday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds. Low 52F. Winds SSW at 5 to 10 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 71F. Winds WNW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies. Low 49F. Winds light and variable.
*Saturday 50 % Precip. / 0.04 in*
Showers in the morning, then clearing with ample sunshine in the afternoon. High near 65F. Winds NNE at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Saturday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies. Low 39F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate east to northeast flow is expected by Thursday morning as a coastal trough develops offshore in response to an upper level trough. The surface and upper level trough will combine with adequate moisture to produce showers and a few thunderstorms, especially from midnight through Thursday afternoon. The upper trough will begin to move farther east Thursday evening, with rain and thunderstorm chances ending. Weak to moderate offshore flow will develop by Friday as a weak cold front moves through the area, with onshore flow redeveloping by early Saturday. Another upper level disturbance will move across the region Saturday bringing a stronger cold front through the area. Onshore winds will transition to northwest and strengthen through Saturday evening as high pressure builds across the region. There will be a chance of showers and thunderstorms associated with this low on Saturday as well. Drier conditions are expected on Sunday along with gradually subsiding winds and seas.
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 55.9 degrees
Seadrift 57.9 degrees
Port Aransas 59.0 degrees

Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

Watch our story





1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Please visit out sponsors
www.simmsfishing.com
www.Shoalwaterboats.com
www.gundogbaits.com
www.waypointmarine.com 
www.Yamaha.com
www.mercurymarine.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*more Pic's*

pictures


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pictures Continued*

more


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Dear 2Coolfishing.com Members,

We have signed up for another year as a Site Sponsor. For all that you've done for us last year in terms of growth, we think the best way to show our appreciation is to work even harder for you this year in terms of offerings.

All 2Coolfishing.com members receive a 15% discount on fishing trips with lodging and meals booked in 2016. We have added a brand new lodge next door to the original lodge that sleeps 17 guests.

How does this discount work? 

You will contact us via message on 2coolfishing.com for dates and estimate. Please leave your email contact.

We're looking forward to another great year together.

Chris and Deb Martin


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Great place to meet*

Bring the family. Our roomy guest rooms are kid friendly and "wife approved:. Call today and inquire about out lodging for 2 to 55.

Comfortable, casual accommodations await you at the end of your awesome day of fishing with in-room baths, central air conditioning/heat, and daily housekeeping.

Bay Flats Lodge Means Business! When it comes to team building, customer appreciation, business retreats and employee rewards.


----------

